# One ear noticeably larger than the other



## Anthony8858

OK, Kira wakes up this morning and her usual floppy ears are up. However, her right ear is SO much larger than her left.
At first, I thought I was seeing things, then my wife came downstairs and noticed it too.

I know the logical thing is not to worry, it'll correct itself.

Just curious, is this common?


----------



## Stosh

To be honest, I can't really remember if Stosh's ears were equal or not.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

PICTURES!!!!! 

Is one leaning?


----------



## Anthony8858

One is slightly leaning. But on a few occasions, she tilted her head back far enough for both to be standing.
It was then, that I noticed the larger ear.
It's even shaped slightly different.


----------



## Jax08

Maybe she's right handed.


----------



## carmspack

by this picture it looks like the dog's left ear is lower set ?

sometimes a dog's skull develops at a different rate from right to left , at least the jaw and then you can get wrye mouth , which can self correct.

do a mirror test on the picture you sent. take a mirror and divide the face , the right side and reflection will give you a totally different picture than the left side and reflection.


----------



## msvette2u

Her head looks uneven unless that's just how the earsets make it look...and the fur...


----------



## carmspack

you can see it in the avatar as well.


----------



## Anthony8858

This is her three weeks ago today. She's grown quite a bit, and her ears obviously flopped.

But as you can see, this wasn't an issue back then.


----------



## robinhuerta

I think that the "ear set" might be slightly off....but until your puppy actually passes through this phase, and the ears become erect.....you will not be able to evaluate the issue correctly. JMO


----------



## idahospud49

Glock's ears appear slightly different as well. His right ear still isn't standing fully straight up, but it looks like it may be shaped slightly differently. Mayybe it is their ear set? I don't know. Hopefully they will even out! Glock's crooked ear is pretty endearing, so if it doesn't it's just fine!


----------



## PaddyD

robinhuerta said:


> I think that the "ear set" might be slightly off....but until your puppy actually passes through this phase, and the ears become erect.....you will not be able to evaluate the issue correctly. JMO


I agree. Wait until she is at least one month older. I would bet her ears will be the same size.


----------



## Caledon

Megan, Dakota's right ear is similar to your dog's ear. Slighlty leaning over, lookes a little different that the other. I noticed it when she was about 6 months as her ears were not always upright then. Never did fully open up. Wished I had taped.

To the OP I agree that her ears are off and I think it is the set as well. Could you contact the breeder and ask their opinion. Maybe they can help you more.


----------



## NancyJ

Well, stand in the mirror. Is everything perfectly symetrical? Prolly not. Of course symmetry is how we judge beauty.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I think your pup will be just fine..... we all worry and obsess (sp?) and when they are in weird growth spurts/stages panic there is an ISSUE! 

To me, this picture shows your pup will be just fine when everything is done and finished at the same time. Beautiful puppy with a beautiful head!


----------



## Stella's Mom

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I think your pup will be just fine..... we all worry and obsess (sp?) and when they are in weird growth spurts/stages panic there is an ISSUE!
> 
> To me, this picture shows your pup will be just fine when everything is done and finished at the same time. Beautiful puppy with a beautiful head!


That puppy is just so freaking cute.


----------



## Anthony8858

Well..... Today's another day, and her ears look perfectly normal.
Maybe it was just the way the ear was flopping, or the way she was sleeping.
Camera angle, loose skin, who the heck knows.
We just know that she's beautiful, even if one of her ears, sits on her neck  Just kidding


----------



## cindy_s

Your puppy's ears look like they will be fine. PS. She's adorable! :wub:


----------

